# Mobile Base for PM-935TV



## firemaker76 (Oct 2, 2021)

Just wanted to post a few pics of the mobile base that I built for my PM-935TV a couple years ago. 
I built the main frame out of 3/16" x 2" x 4" rectangular tubing.  All pieces were beveled at all mating surfaces for proper fit and penetration.  The frame is perfectly square in both planes and the diagonals equal, but unfortunately I didn't snap any pictures of that part of the setup.  I have since learned to document my projects better ;-)
I welded 1/4" x 4" x 4" angle along the inside where the mill would sit.  On the bottom I welded 1/4" x 3" x 3" pads. These were drilled and tapped to bolt the leveling casters to.  One note on these casters....once rolled into final position, I adjusted the wheels 1/8" or so off of the floor and then dialed the mill table in so it was perfectly level in both X and Y axis.
I did include the original drawing for anyone that is interested in measurements.  There were a few changes to the dimensions as noted in red.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## tjb (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice welds.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks really good!  As tjb said nice welds.


----------



## firemaker76 (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------

